# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Annual Physical

## Suzanimal

I had my yearly physical Friday and I'm worried about a few things. My Doc said my thyroid felt a little swollen and referred me to an endocrinologist and he also said my EKG showed a "blip" and referred me to a cardiologist. He told me not to worry I'm in excellent health but he wanted to get my heart checked out because two of my brothers had heart attacks in their 40's. My cardiologist appointment is tomorrow and I'm a little nervous, anyone had a "blip" on an EKG?

I called the endocrinologist Friday and left a message, hopefully he calls me back today and I can get an appointment. I hate the idea that something may be wrong with me and I didn't even notice. I have my annual gyn this morning and now I'm worried about what he's going to tell me. Good grief, get into your forties and $#@! just starts falling apart.

Anyone else have thyroid problems or EKG "blips"?

----------


## donnay

Thyroid yes, but no blip issues.   

Keep us posted, I don't think you have anything to worry about.  

Your in my thoughts and prayers.

----------


## Schifference

I think to some degree the doctors like to kinda hold us hostage to them and their practice. They like us to be on medication thus giving them a reason for us to have to see them. I had a couple of grand mall seizures in 1991. I am on a small dose of phenobarbital every day at bed time. I have been seizure free while on the medication and the medication is inexpensive. I need a doctor to prescribe the medication or I can't get it. This is simple maintenance. No problems no seizures. Once I was approaching 50 the Md started mentioning colonoscopy. Finally last year at 51 I had one done. Of course they want this procedure repeated every couple of years. For the patient many people say the worst part is probably drinking the dreaded fluid which I thought tasted like lemonade. This procedure requires an anesthesiologist, the doctor performing the procedure, a hospital outpatient procedure and all total probably gross cost is close to 10k.

The problem is that if I don't want to undergo this procedure again the Md could simply say "I don't want you as my patient any longer" and stop prescribing the medication that has worked for 23 years. 

Furthermore it is an opportunity for the Md to spread your case around and get you to go see this specialist for this or that one for that. "When is the last time you saw a neurologist? I think you should make and appointment and go see one." 

Obviously there are reasons and medical conditions that require that you see a doctor and medications that without a person cannot live a normal life. But do your own research and see if you can holistically get your issues under control. 

BTW I have had an irregular heart beat since I was a kid. Been to specialists and had all kinds of tests done in the past. I don't worry about it. The less medication we can be on the better.

----------


## oyarde

> I had my yearly physical Friday and I'm worried about a few things. My Doc said my thyroid felt a little swollen and referred me to an endocrinologist and he also said my EKG showed a "blip" and referred me to a cardiologist. He told me not to worry I'm in excellent health but he wanted to get my heart checked out because two of my brothers had heart attacks in their 40's. My cardiologist appointment is tomorrow and I'm a little nervous, anyone had a "blip" on an EKG?
> 
> I called the endocrinologist Friday and left a message, hopefully he calls me back today and I can get an appointment. I hate the idea that something may be wrong with me and I didn't even notice. I have my annual gyn this morning and now I'm worried about what he's going to tell me. Good grief, get into your forties and $#@! just starts falling apart.
> 
> Anyone else have thyroid problems or EKG "blips"?


Best of luck to you ! I have never had an EKG , I did start going for an annual when I was about 45 , never went at all before that. I do not think you should be worried , just relax , wait and see.

----------


## eduardo89

Sounds a bit like a way just to refer you to a specialist to send them some business as well as to charge your insurance more money for a referral. I'd probably still go since this is an annual checkup and I'd get everything looked at. The EKG should be really quick (only a few minutes), unless they want to do a 24 hour or weeklong thing with a holter monitor but that would be after the initial EKG.

----------


## Suzanimal

Grrrr, the gyn is sweating me to get a mammogram. I told him I'm having heart trouble to leave me alone, lol. He rolled his eyes and told me the imaging people would be calling me. 

I noticed my blood pressure was higher today than it was Friday...it was 100/something on Friday and 120/79 today, that seems kind of high for me. I'm usually right around 100/69ish. These $#@! are stressing me out.

----------


## dannno

A CT Heart Scan will show if you have arterial plaque built up which is the main cause of heart attacks. I don't know much about the 'blip', but that will at least tell you that you are doing what you need to be doing as far as your diet for heart health. 

Sounds like your blood pressure is pretty good 

I wouldn't worry too much.. and I would personally skip the mammogram and just eat a few raw apricot kernels every once in a while and drink raw apple cider vinegar (shaken well, 2 tsp  /  8 oz water + optional squeeze of lime + optional raw honey, drink quickly, rinse mouth and/or brush teeth), though the medical establishment would recommend against this advice.

----------


## jllundqu

> I had my yearly physical Friday and I'm worried about a few things. My Doc said my thyroid felt a little swollen and referred me to an endocrinologist and he also said my EKG showed a "blip" and referred me to a cardiologist. He told me not to worry I'm in excellent health but he wanted to get my heart checked out because two of my brothers had heart attacks in their 40's. My cardiologist appointment is tomorrow and I'm a little nervous, anyone had a "blip" on an EKG?
> 
> I called the endocrinologist Friday and left a message, hopefully he calls me back today and I can get an appointment. I hate the idea that something may be wrong with me and I didn't even notice. I have my annual gyn this morning and now I'm worried about what he's going to tell me. Good grief, get into your forties and $#@! just starts falling apart.
> 
> Anyone else have thyroid problems or EKG "blips"?


My wife and I have been dealing with Stage 4 Thyroid Cancer for 7 years now.  If you want more info PM me.

I really hope you don't get bad news.

----------


## Suzanimal

> A CT Heart Scan will show if you have arterial plaque built up which is the main cause of heart attacks. I don't know much about the 'blip', but that will at least tell you that you are doing what you need to be doing as far as your diet for heart health. 
> 
> Sounds like your blood pressure is pretty good 
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much.. and I would personally skip the mammogram and just eat a few raw apricot kernels every once in a while and drink raw apple cider vinegar (shaken well, 2 tsp  /  8 oz water + optional squeeze of lime + optional raw honey, drink quickly, rinse mouth and/or brush teeth), though the medical establishment would recommend against this advice.


Actually, one of my brothers drinks raw apple cider vinegar, per his cardiologist. Your recipe sounds like it would be a good salad dressing.

----------


## Suzanimal

> My wife and I have been dealing with Stage 4 Thyroid Cancer for 7 years now.  If you want more info PM me.
> 
> I really hope you don't get bad news.


 Oh no, so sorry.

----------


## KCIndy

Suz, I would urge you to relax, take a deep breath, and keep calm.  Don't let this get you stressed out.

Remember, just because a doctor says something doesn't necessarily make it true.  Physicians are just people, and like the rest of us, they can make mistakes.  I've been to a few who were clearly idiots who didn't know their ass from a hole in the ground.  (These are the ones you do NOT want doing the colonoscopy, ha!!)

Don't be afraid to get a second opinion.  Don't be afraid to ask the doctor if a test is really necessary.  Don't be afraid to ask a doctor for his/her qualifications.  After all, when it comes to your health, YOU are the boss!  

Best of luck!

----------


## KCIndy

> My wife and I have been dealing with Stage 4 Thyroid Cancer for 7 years now.  If you want more info PM me.
> 
> I really hope you don't get bad news.



Wow, that is a really tough road to travel.    My heartfelt wishes for better health and a full recovery.

----------


## eduardo89

> My wife and I have been dealing with Stage 4 Thyroid Cancer for 7 years now.  If you want more info PM me.
> 
> I really hope you don't get bad news.


Saying a prayer for you and your family now. I wish you a speedy and full recovery!

----------


## donnay

> Grrrr, the gyn is sweating me to get a mammogram. I told him I'm having heart trouble to leave me alone, lol. He rolled his eyes and told me the imaging people would be calling me. 
> 
> I noticed my blood pressure was higher today than it was Friday...it was 100/something on Friday and 120/79 today, that seems kind of high for me. I'm usually right around 100/69ish. These $#@! are stressing me out.


Yeah my health insurance pushes me for it too.  They send me "reminders" that I need one. 

If you are concerned you can always try *Thermography* which are much safer.

As far as thyroid, you should make sure you stay away from *fluoride* as much as possible.

----------


## jllundqu

Thanks all.

----------


## jj-

> A CT Heart Scan will show if you have arterial plaque built up which is the main cause of heart attacks.


X-Rays, at any dose, accelerate aging.

----------


## Suzanimal

I went to the Cardiologist today and got some good news and bad news...

The bad news is I have a heart defect...

the good news is, it's not serious.

I have mild Pulmonary valve stenosis. My heart Doc said I'm his healthiest heart patient. He said my BP is great (back at 100/70), my pulse is excellent and my blood is flowing good.(Yay!)




> Pulmonary valve stenosis is a condition in which the flow of blood from your heart to your lungs is slowed by a deformity on or near your pulmonary valve, the tissue that controls the blood flow from your heart to your lungs.
> ...
>  pulmonary valve stenosis develops before birth as a congenital heart defect. Pulmonary valve stenosis usually occurs when the pulmonary valve doesn't grow properly during fetal development.
> ...
> Pulmonary valve stenosis ranges from mild and without symptoms to severe. Mild pulmonary stenosis doesn't usually worsen over time, but moderate and severe cases may get worse and require surgery.
> http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-c...s/con-20013659


Also, the Endocrinologist still hasn't called me back, I've left four messages...WTF? I'm going to call someone else tomorrow, I don't need a referral with my insurance.

----------


## jj-

Doctors' ideas about what a good pulse is are upside down, I'm sorry to say. If they say good news, the news are probably bad.

A slow pulse, which they think is good, is often indicative of hypothyroidism. Regarding hypothyroidism, doctors also don't know how to diagnose or treat hypothyroidism.

----------


## donnay

THE WORLD'S FIRST FREE ONLINE THYROID HEALTH EVENT
http://thethyroidsessions.com/

----------


## Suzanimal

The Doc called me yesterday, he got my blood work back and said my Vitamin D is low. He told me to take D-3 1000 and there were traces of blood in my urine and he referred me to a urologist. 

I've never taken vitamins before but I seem to recall some are better than others, any brand suggestions?

----------


## Todd

> The Doc called me yesterday, he got my blood work back and said my Vitamin D is low. He told me to take D-3 1000 and there were traces of blood in my urine and he referred me to a urologist. 
> 
> I've never taken vitamins before but I seem to recall some are better than others, any brand suggestions?


Get out in the sun you homebody.   My D levels were low so I started to take a supplement, but nothing beats getting some rays if you can.   You live in Georgia, so the UVB will be pretty intense there most of the year.  Get out for about 15 minutes.  

If you have a Vitamin Shoppe in your area, recommend going there for some choices.   Solgar is an excellent brand.  Make sure it's D3.

----------


## Suzanimal

> *Get out in the sun you homebody*.   My D levels were low so I started to take a supplement, but nothing beats getting some rays if you can.   You live in Georgia, so the UVB will be pretty intense there most of the year.  Get out for about 15 minutes.  
> 
> If you have a Vitamin Shoppe in your area, recommend going there for some choices.   Solgar is an excellent brand.  Make sure it's D3.


It's finally getting warm enough. We had a long winter, about a week of spring (the pollen was crazy) and it just started getting warm enough for me. I usually have the pool ready by the last week in April but I just started opening it up for summer over the weekend.

----------


## jllundqu

You should take 5000IU of Vitamin D3 daily.  The entire modern world is D deficient.  There is a great deal of research out there....  I use the Costco (Kirkland) brand... cheap and natural (D3 versus synthetic). 

I also live in Arizona so I get plenty of sun, but the health benefits of D3 are only beginning to come to light.

----------


## green73

Hope everything checks out, Suzy!

----------


## Lindsey

I ignore must medical advice given by doctors.  I do find that taking Vitamin D-3 makes a big difference.  I take 5000IU/day in the warm months, and 10,000 when I'm stuck inside.  I use the brand "NOW"

If you are concerned about thyroid, I recommend working on restoring your metabolism.  Start taking your temp in the morning before you even get out of bed.  If your oral temp is less than 98.6, your metabolism isn't what it could be.  See the work of Broda Barnes for more information about the relationship of body temp to thyroid.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I ignore must medical advice given by doctors.  I do find that taking Vitamin D-3 makes a big difference.  I take 5000IU/day in the warm months, and 10,000 when I'm stuck inside.  I use the brand "NOW"
> 
> If you are concerned about thyroid, I recommend working on restoring your metabolism.  Start taking your temp in the morning before you even get out of bed.  If your oral temp is less than 98.6, your metabolism isn't what it could be.  See the work of Broda Barnes for more information about the relationship of body temp to thyroid.


I went to CVS and bought Natures Bounty D3 2000iu (they were b1g1f) and a (yummy) gummy "womans" multi-vitamin with 950iu of D3. I started taking them yesterday and I have to admit, I feel downright froggy. 

I'm going to up my dose and try the "NOW" vitamins next time, I can't believe how great I feel after just taking them for 2 days.

----------


## Danke

//

----------


## donnay

> The Doc called me yesterday, he got my blood work back and said my Vitamin D is low. He told me to take D-3 1000 and there were traces of blood in my urine and he referred me to a urologist. 
> 
> I've never taken vitamins before but I seem to recall some are better than others, any brand suggestions?


Just make sure you get a good pharmaceutical-grade supplement.  I like liquid Vitamin D3 and I use *this.*  If you go outside to catch some good rays make sure the sun is directly overhead (sit out 20 minutes) and no sun screen.   Also make sure for the first 30 to 60 minutes after you soak up some good rays, you do not take a shower and use soap.  Soap will wash the D3 off your skin because you didn't allow it to soak in (1 hour or more).

Good info:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nivlO0YV8Wg

Good Vitamin D3:  
http://www.amazon.com/Pure-Encapsula...ons+vitamin+d3
http://www.amazon.com/Pure-Encapsula...ons+vitamin+d3

It is also good to take Vitamin D3 along with K, Magnesium, Zinc, Boron, and Vitamin A

More good information:
https://www.vitamindcouncil.org/abou...-and-minerals/

If you have a urinary tract infection cranberry extract is good to take.  I would wait and see what the urologist finds.

Good stuff:  
http://www.amazon.com/Cranberry-Conc...erry+d+mannose

http://www.amazon.com/Cranberry-Liqu...extract+liquid

More info on UTI:
http://altmedicine.about.com/od/heal...ease/a/uti.htm
http://www.smart-publications.com/ar...act-infections

Hope that info helps a bit.

----------


## phill4paul

It's a good thing going to the VA for an annual. They don't want to make a stink about anything or refer you like insurance driven physicians do.

----------


## green73

//

----------


## Suzanimal

Went to the Endocrinologist today and he said my thyroid blood work looked good (yay!) but he's going to do an ultrasound tomorrow because he can feel a lump on my right side, he said it's probably just a nodule but better safe than sorry.

Oh, I had to go to Old Navy after my appt to return my mother's day present (husband bought me a new swimsuit) and there was this guy standing next to my van when I came out. At first I thought maybe he hit my van, then I thought maybe he's a creeper but when I walked up he just went nuts talking about how great Ron Paul is (he noticed my stickers) and that is why I can never get rid of that van.

----------


## Suzanimal

Went to the endocrine doc for my ultrasound and he seemed concerned about one of the nodules on my thyroid, he scheduled me for a biopsy next month. I also got a copy of my blood work and although I am normal, I'm at the very low end of normal. Literally, my numbers are the lowest considered normal. Since I'm having such good results with the vitamin D I'm thinking of trying some other supplements to promote thyroid function. Any suggestions?

----------


## green73

> Went to the endocrine doc for my ultrasound and he seemed concerned about one of the nodules on my thyroid, he scheduled me for a biopsy next month. I also got a copy of my blood work and although I am normal, I'm at the very low end of normal. Literally, my numbers are the lowest considered normal. Since I'm having such good results with the vitamin D I'm thinking of trying some other supplements to promote thyroid function. Any suggestions?


I take sea kelp tablets to keep my iodine levels up. Eating seaweed (Chinese take out) is good too. 

This article may be of some use. 

http://www.lewrockwell.com/2013/08/e...ient%E2%80%A8/

----------


## donnay

> Went to the endocrine doc for my ultrasound and he seemed concerned about one of the nodules on my thyroid, he scheduled me for a biopsy next month. I also got a copy of my blood work and although I am normal, I'm at the very low end of normal. Literally, my numbers are the lowest considered normal. Since I'm having such good results with the vitamin D I'm thinking of trying some other supplements to promote thyroid function. Any suggestions?



*Modifilan* is a good form of Iodine from brown seaweed.

Also Nascent Iodine is another good product you should check out.

----------


## Cleaner44

> Went to the Endocrinologist today and he said my thyroid blood work looked good (yay!) but he's going to do an ultrasound tomorrow because he can feel a lump on my right side, he said it's probably just a nodule but better safe than sorry.
> 
> Oh, I had to go to Old Navy after my appt to return my mother's day present (husband bought me a new swimsuit) and there was this guy standing next to my van when I came out. At first I thought maybe he hit my van, then I thought maybe he's a creeper but when I walked up he just went nuts talking about how great Ron Paul is (he noticed my stickers) and that is why I can never get rid of that van.





> Went to the endocrine doc for my ultrasound and he seemed concerned about one of the nodules on my thyroid, he scheduled me for a biopsy next month. I also got a copy of my blood work and although I am normal, I'm at the very low end of normal. Literally, my numbers are the lowest considered normal. Since I'm having such good results with the vitamin D I'm thinking of trying some other supplements to promote thyroid function. Any suggestions?


Many modern doctors don't test the thyroid as well as they did in the past.  They tend to do a simpler test and miss things instead of doing a more in depth test and revealing the problems.  My wife has been dealing with this for years and missed out on getting proper help because of the first Endocrinologist she went to.  I will get back to you with details asap.

----------


## donnay

> Many modern doctors don't test the thyroid as well as they did in the past.  They tend to do a simpler test and miss things instead of doing a more in depth test and revealing the problems.  My wife has been dealing with this for years and missed out on getting proper help because of the first Endocrinologist she went to.  I will get back to you with details asap.


That is so true.  The same goes for checking vitamin D levels.  Lots of MD's do not order a 25-hydroxy vitamin D test, they order 1,25-dihydroxy-vitamin D.  That's why lots of people, in the US, are severely deficient and do not realize it.  Having a Vitamin D deficiency can mask symptoms of chronic illness.




> What are the symptoms of vit D deficiency?
> 
> There is no clear pattern of symptoms. In fact many people remain asymptomatic despite low levels. But here are the more common symptoms
> 
>     Fatigue
>     General muscle pain and weakness
>     Muscle cramps
>     Joint pain
>     Chronic pain
> ...


http://www.drfranklipman.com/symptom...-d-deficiency/


You can do a home test:  
https://store.zrtlab.com/index.php?o...115&Itemid=615
https://vitamindcouncil.zrtlab.com/i...category_id=11
http://www.amazon.com/BioNational-Vi.../dp/B009JBFZ38
http://shop.mercola.com/catalog/vita...-kit,188,0.htm

----------


## jj-

The most helpful thing for you might be to take thyroid. And you don't need a supplement, you can get it from foods.

Fish head soup has thyroid hormones, because the head of the fish has thyroid. Chicken neck soup has thyroid, because the thyroid gland is on the neck.

You still have to be careful. There were cases of people who got thyrotoxicosis from eating too much beef which didn't have the thyroid gland removed.

If you consume vegetable oils, a simple way to  improve thyroid function would be to replace them with coconut oil.

----------


## Suzanimal

Went for my heart sonogram last week, that was weird. It was pretty creepy watching my heart beating on the screen.

----------


## FindLiberty

...but it kept right on beating, didn't it? (watching it stop would really be creepy)

Hope all is well with you and yours.

----------


## Carlybee

There's a good Yahoo group called Thyroidless.  It's mostly people who have lost their thyroid but there is some good info on supplements to take to avoid losing it and trust me you want to keep it if you can.  You can shrink the nodules as long as you catch them before they get large enough to impede your thyroid gland.  It's very complex...your adrenals can also be affected.  I wish I had known some of this before mine was removed.   I take natural pig thyroid btw...Synthroid does not work for me.  And most endos are full of crap.  There's also a good site called http://www.stopthethyroidmadness.com/


{*note if you just want some iodine, take some Lugol's 2% in orange juice every day. The vitamin C increases the efficacy.

----------


## Suzanimal

Well, I had my mammogram and it came back normal. Yay! I'm scheduled to have a cystogram so the urologist can figure out why I have blood in my pee-pee, it's such a miniscule amount it only shows up in blood work and he's ruled out infection and stones. I'm getting worried, I made the mistake of looking it up on WebMD.

----------


## donnay

> Well, I had my mammogram and it came back normal. Yay! I'm scheduled to have a cystogram so the urologist can figure out why I have blood in my pee-pee, it's such a miniscule amount it only shows up in blood work and he's ruled out infection and stones. I'm getting worried, I made the mistake of looking it up on WebMD.



Get a second opinion.  Could be a UTI.

Halt the Vicious Cycle of Urinary Tract Infections
Novel Next-Generation Antimicrobial Protection
http://www.lef.org/magazine/mag2010/...ections_01.htm

D-Mannose: Destroy Urinary Tract Infections Without Antibiotics or Cranberry Juice 
http://articles.mercola.com/sites/ar...ct-health.aspx

Use natural remedies to treat a urinary tract infection
http://www.naturalnews.com/032495_ur...#ixzz34FwsuMc1

Bladder Infection
http://www.nativeremedies.com/ailmen...ions-info.html

----------


## Suzanimal

> Get a second opinion.  Could be a UTI.
> 
> Halt the Vicious Cycle of Urinary Tract Infections
> Novel Next-Generation Antimicrobial Protection
> http://www.lef.org/magazine/mag2010/...ections_01.htm
> 
> D-Mannose: Destroy Urinary Tract Infections Without Antibiotics or Cranberry Juice 
> http://articles.mercola.com/sites/ar...ct-health.aspx
> 
> ...


It's so weird, I don't have any symptoms of a UTI. I've never even had one before and that's what I thought it was at first but pee tests from my PCP and the urologist came up negative for infection.

----------


## donnay

> It's so weird, I don't have any symptoms of a UTI. I've never even had one before and that's what I thought it was at first but pee tests from my PCP and the urologist came up negative for infection.


I have been told that UTIs go undetected a lot through those test.  Not all people have symptoms of UTIs too.  My mother had absolutely no symptoms.  While in the hospital they catheterized her, that seems to be the culprit in her case.  Her Naturopath put her on a very strong does of *cranberry extract supplement*, within 3 months she was tested and it was all clear.  The Naturopath told her to continue the supplement for another 6 months.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I have been told that UTIs go undetected a lot through those test.  Not all people have symptoms of UTIs too.  My mother had absolutely no symptoms.  While in the hospital they catheterized her, that seems to be the culprit in her case.  Her Naturopath put her on a very strong does of *cranberry extract supplement*, within 3 months she was tested and it was all clear.  The Naturopath told her to continue the supplement for another 6 months.


Really?!?! I always heard it burns when you pee and you "know". I had a very small urethra when I was a kid and they had to stretch it, so I am not looking forward to having my peeper messed with. Geez, I'm just sick of getting probed. Oh yeah, tomorrow I'm having a biopsy done on my thyroid. My husband promised me a Margarita if I behave, Yay!

----------


## donnay

> Really?!?! I always heard it burns when you pee and you "know". I had a very small urethra when I was a kid and they had to stretch it, so I am not looking forward to having my peeper messed with. Geez, I'm just sick of getting probed. Oh yeah, tomorrow I'm having a biopsy done on my thyroid. My husband promised me a Margarita if I behave, Yay!


I'll keep you in my prayers--that is the best medicine.

Margaritas!

----------


## Suzanimal

> I'll keep you in my prayers--that is the best medicine.
> 
> Margaritas!


Had my biopsy and margarita, the biopsy hurt, the margarita helped. I like my endocrine Dr, he's pretty funny. He's a nerd who tries to act cool but he just comes off awkward, lol. He complimented me on gaining weight, cuz I've been exercising and gaining muscle, but still....nerds.

----------


## donnay

> Had my biopsy and margarita, the biopsy hurt, the margarita helped. I like my endocrine Dr, he's pretty funny. He's a nerd who tries to act cool but he just comes off awkward, lol. He complimented me on gaining weight, cuz I've been exercising and gaining muscle, but still....nerds.


Well I pray everything is fine.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Had my biopsy and margarita, the biopsy hurt, the margarita helped. I like my endocrine Dr, he's pretty funny. He's a nerd who tries to act cool but he just comes off awkward, lol. He complimented me on gaining weight, cuz I've been exercising and gaining muscle, but still....nerds.


Went back to the Dr today and got my biopsy results....No Cancer! Yay!!! He wants me to go back next month for another ultrasound and after that once a year to keep an eye on them (I have several nodules ). I'm so glad I'm almost through all these Dr appointments. I see the urologist Monday and hopefully that will clear up the mystery of the miniscule amount of blood in my pee pee.

----------


## green73

> Went back to the Dr today and got my biopsy results....No Cancer! Yay!!! He wants me to go back next month for another ultrasound and after that once a year to keep an eye on them (I have several nodules ). I'm so glad I'm almost through all these Dr appointments. I see the urologist Monday and hopefully that will clear up the mystery of the miniscule amount of blood in my pee pee.


Good to hear! 

IMO, they aren't much different than the average dodgy car mechanic. Glad you have insurance!

----------


## Root

Awesome Suz!  I'm very happy for you. Now focus on your tough mudder training and destroy the course

----------


## donnay

> Went back to the Dr today and got my biopsy results....No Cancer! Yay!!! He wants me to go back next month for another ultrasound and after that once a year to keep an eye on them (I have several nodules ). I'm so glad I'm almost through all these Dr appointments. I see the urologist Monday and hopefully that will clear up the mystery of the miniscule amount of blood in my pee pee.



That is great news!  Still in my prayers-- that all will go well and no UTI.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I had my yearly physical Friday and I'm worried about a few things. My Doc said my thyroid felt a little swollen and referred me to an endocrinologist and he also said my EKG showed a "blip" and referred me to a cardiologist. He told me not to worry I'm in excellent health but he wanted to get my heart checked out because two of my brothers had heart attacks in their 40's. My cardiologist appointment is tomorrow and I'm a little nervous, anyone had a "blip" on an EKG?
> 
> I called the endocrinologist Friday and left a message, hopefully he calls me back today and I can get an appointment. I hate the idea that something may be wrong with me and I didn't even notice. I have my annual gyn this morning and now I'm worried about what he's going to tell me. Good grief, get into your forties and $#@! just starts falling apart.
> 
> Anyone else have thyroid problems or EKG "blips"?


You were obviously thinking dirty thoughts to get those EKG blips.

----------


## KCIndy

> Went back to the Dr today and got my biopsy results....No Cancer! Yay!!! He wants me to go back next month for another ultrasound and after that once a year to keep an eye on them (I have several nodules ). I'm so glad I'm almost through all these Dr appointments. I see the urologist Monday and hopefully that will clear up the mystery of the miniscule amount of blood in my pee pee.


Hang in there!  Sounds like you're about through with the worst of it.  I'm glad to hear you're doing well!

----------


## Suzanimal

> Good to hear! 
> 
> IMO, they aren't much different than the average dodgy car mechanic. Glad you have insurance!


My husband is kinda glad I'm going to all these Dr visits just to use the flipping insurance. Aside from having the babies, we've only ever used it for physicals ~ our health insurance is the largest monthly bill we have.




> Awesome Suz!  I'm very happy for you. Now focus on your tough mudder training and destroy the course


, I need to update that thread, I bought some weights.




> That is great news!  Still in my prayers-- that all will go well and no UTI.






> Hang in there!  Sounds like you're about through with the worst of it.  I'm glad to hear you're doing well!


Thanks Donna & KC, I appreciate the kind words. It's scary when you've never really been sick and you think you're okay and all of the sudden Dr's start telling you somethings wrong.





> You were obviously thinking dirty thoughts to get those EKG blips.


1. I'm always thinking dirty thoughts...it's a blessing and a curse.
2. I have a birth defect, it's not nice to make fun of the handicapped.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> 1. I'm always thinking dirty thoughts...it's a blessing and a curse.
> 2. I have a birth defect, it's not nice to make fun of the handicapped.


It wasn't making fun...I am impress.  xoxoxo

----------


## Suzanimal

I go to the urologist in the morning for my Cystography.  I am not looking forward to this...at all.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I go to the urologist in the morning for my Cystography.  I am not looking forward to this...at all.


Just cheat on teh test.

----------


## Suzanimal

I had my Cystography done at 7am this morning and I have to give donnay a pat on the back...it was a UTI. The urine tests didn't show any bacteria and I didn't have any other symptoms but that's what it was. Yay! WebMd had me worried I had bladder cancer.

They put me to sleep for the procedure (the Michael Jackson drug) and my husband said I woke up cussing. He said I was asking if they were going to give me a $#@!ing colonoscopy too and when he told me to quiet down I shot him a bird. I didn't feel a thing but it really hurts to pee now (normal) and they gave this stuff to help with the burning that turns your pee a crazy shade of bright orange. 


 I been singing this in my head all day...

----------


## donnay

> I had my Cystography done at 7am this morning and I have to give donnay a pat on the back...it was a UTI. The urine tests didn't show any bacteria and I didn't have any other symptoms but that's what it was. Yay! WebMd had me worried I had bladder cancer.
> 
> They put me to sleep for the procedure (the Michael Jackson drug) and my husband said I woke up cussing. He said I was asking if they were going to give me a $#@!ing colonoscopy too and when he told me to quiet down I shot him a bird. I didn't feel a thing but it really hurts to pee now (normal) and they gave this stuff to help with the burning that turns your pee a crazy shade of bright orange. 
> 
> 
>  I been singing this in my head all day...


I am glad it is nothing serious (although not to make light of a UTI) it's still easy enough to manage and get rid of.  

Propoful's nickname is "milk of Amnesia."  I personally dislike the stuff.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I am glad it is nothing serious (although not to make light of a UTI) it's still easy enough to manage and get rid of.  
> 
> Propoful's nickname is "milk of Amnesia."  I personally dislike the stuff.


Yeah, the Dr said I wouldn't remember anything so he told my husband what was wrong with me. Of course when I came around and asked him, he was like I dunno, some kind of infection thing but no cancer or anything. What kind of infection?!?!? I called the Dr and he explained it to me. Men.

I must admit, I kinda liked the propoful. I can understand what Michael Jackson saw in it ~one minute I was laying there with an oxygen mask on talking to the nurse and the next minute I woke up (no nausea) cussing at my husband. I came home, took a nap and now I'm hungry.

That's me right now, wrapped up in my snuggie sitting in the kitchen trying to figure out what I'm going to eat first.

----------


## Suzanimal

The Dr prescribed me some pain pills (oxycodone) and I had a horrible reaction to them last night. I've never taken those before and started sweating really bad (my hair and clothes were soaked and I have a lot of hair)and vomiting. The crazy sweating lasted about thirty minutes and the vomiting lasted about an hour, wtf? The prescription said to take 2 every 4 hours as needed. I only took one pill Thank God, I'm afraid if I had taken 2 I would've ended up in the hospital. My husband on the verge of taking me last night.

Note to self: Stay far, far away from that stuff.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Neat stories, but we need pics/vids.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Neat stories, but we need pics/vids.


Of the projectile vomiting, the profuse sweating or the crazy colored pee??

HB, u r weird.

----------


## tod evans

> The Dr prescribed me some pain pills (oxycodone) and I had a horrible reaction to them last night. I've never taken those before and started sweating really bad (my hair and clothes were soaked and I have a lot of hair)and vomiting. The crazy sweating lasted about thirty minutes and the vomiting lasted about an hour, wtf? The prescription said to take 2 every 4 hours as needed. I only took one pill Thank God, I'm afraid if I had taken 2 I would've ended up in the hospital. My husband on the verge of taking me last night.
> 
> Note to self: Stay far, far away from that stuff.



Save 'em for your bug out bag!

Pain pills will be worth more than gold if/when things go south...

(Cool and dry, no direct sun and they're good for 10yrs or more)

----------


## Suzanimal

> Save 'em for your bug out bag!
> 
> Pain pills will be worth more than gold if/when things go south...
> 
> (Cool and dry, no direct sun and they're good for 10yrs or more)


That's a good idea, he prescribed me a whole slew of them. He also had my husband make me another appointment a year from now. WTF? I'm fine, it was just a UTI.  I'm going to call and cancel that appointment today.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Of the projectile vomiting, the profuse sweating or the crazy colored pee??
> 
> HB, u r weird.


lolz  Ya gotta laugh at things like this or you'll go mad.  ;/

----------


## Suzanimal

I went back to the Endocrine Dr for a follow up ultrasound on my thyroid. He said nothing has changed but he wants me to come back every 4 months for an ultrasound to keep an eye on my nodules. He also said I should call him if I felt any changes like having a hard time swallowing or tightness in my throat. I hate getting that stupid ultrasound, my throat does hurt by the time he's finished rubbing that thing all over my neck.

I'm really sick of all these damn Dr appts. For a very healthy person (according to all the frickin Dr's I've seen), I sure do seem to spend a lot of time at Dr offices.

----------


## donnay

> I went back to the Endocrine Dr for a follow up ultrasound on my thyroid. He said nothing has changed but he wants me to come back every 4 months for an ultrasound to keep an eye on my nodules. He also said I should call him if I felt any changes like having a hard time swallowing or tightness in my throat. I hate getting that stupid ultrasound, my throat does hurt by the time he's finished rubbing that thing all over my neck.
> 
> I'm really sick of all these damn Dr appts. For a very healthy person (according to all the frickin Dr's I've seen), I sure do seem to spend a lot of time at Dr offices.


IODINE - Solution to Health problems
http://www.scribd.com/doc/1959949/IO...Healthproblems

----------


## FindLiberty

> IODINE - Solution to Health problems...


Yes... Be careful, maybe these:

----------


## donnay

> Yes... Be careful, maybe these:


Nascent Iodine is good too.

http://www.naturodoc.com/nascent_iodine.htm

----------


## JK/SEA

ok...urine blood to a colonoscopy. I have my 2nd probe appointment on the docket..Mom died from colon cancer, so now i'm on a program to make sure i don't get this hideous $#@! in my ass...my 1st test 5 years ago detected a polyp...geez...i hope i'm clean this time. Watching mom die a slow death was a nightmare for the family...trust me...you don't want to go out this way...anyway, here's to a clean butt hole...stay tuned...i'll give you guys the details of my butt tests later....lol...

----------


## donnay

> ok...urine blood to a colonoscopy. I have my 2nd probe appointment on the docket..Mom died from colon cancer, so now i'm on a program to make sure i don't get this hideous $#@! in my ass...my 1st test 5 years ago detected a polyp...geez...i hope i'm clean this time. Watching mom die a slow death was a nightmare for the family...trust me...you don't want to go out this way...anyway, here's to a clean butt hole...stay tuned...i'll give you guys the details of my butt tests later....lol...


Keep you in my thoughts and prayers.  Stay away from nitrates/nitrites--try and buy *non-cured meats*.  Processed meats like: Hot dogs, cold cuts, Bratwurst, sausage and bacon. 

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24242755
http://www.cancercenter.com/discussi...es-and-cancer/

----------


## FindLiberty

I might take ~15 to 20 of these capsules per day (if I remember...) it works like floor sweeping compound does on floors, "not a crumb left behind".



OK, sorry these copy/paste pictures are too large.  RPF and my PC don't get along too well (keyboard skips 15% of the letters typed, YouTube and Picture paste buttons do not work at all).

----------


## JK/SEA

> I might take ~15 to 20 of these capsules per day (if I remember...) it works like floor sweeping compound does on floors, "not a crumb left behind".
> 
> 
> 
> OK, sorry these copy/paste pictures are too large.  RPF and my PC don't get along too well (keyboard skips 15% of the letters typed, YouTube and Picture paste buttons do not work at all).



what?...i can't hear you, that big bottle squashed all the words...lol

----------


## donnay

Psyllium is great stuff.  I prefer this one:

http://www.amazon.com/Organic-India-.../dp/B0016AXN7A


Just make sure when you mix it you drink it down quick because it congeals.  Also make sure you drink another full glass of water after taking it.

----------


## Suzanimal

> ok...urine blood to a colonoscopy. I have my 2nd probe appointment on the docket..Mom died from colon cancer, so now i'm on a program to make sure i don't get this hideous $#@! in my ass...my 1st test 5 years ago detected a polyp...geez...i hope i'm clean this time. Watching mom die a slow death was a nightmare for the family...trust me...you don't want to go out this way...anyway, here's to a clean butt hole...stay tuned...i'll give you guys the details of my butt tests later....lol...


Good luck! I took my Mom for her first (and last according to her) colonoscopy a couple of weeks ago. She was certain she had some kind of "blockage", turns out she was clean as a whistle and the old broad (82) only had one small polyp. My Mom said the MoviPrep tasted kinda like a Margarita and was wondering if she could have a little shot of booze in it - she was actually arguing with me that Tequila's a clear liquid.

I'm sorry about your Mom, cancer is an insidious disease. You are in my thoughts & prayers, that kind of stuff must weigh heavily on your mind.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I might take ~15 to 20 of these capsules per day (if I remember...) it works like floor sweeping compound does on floors, "not a crumb left behind".
> 
> OK, sorry these copy/paste pictures are too large.  RPF and my PC don't get along too well (keyboard skips 15% of the letters typed, YouTube and Picture paste buttons do not work at all).





> Psyllium us great stuff.  I prefer this one:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Organic-India-.../dp/B0016AXN7A
> 
> 
> Just make sure when you mix it you drink it down quick because it congeals.  Also make sure you drink another full glass of water after taking it.


Does this stuff keep you regular? My Mom has trouble going #2 and has been doing shots of Miralax to keep stuff moving. Is this easier on your system? 'Cuz that Miralax is pretty harsh.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Yes... Be careful, maybe these:





> Nascent Iodine is good too.
> 
> http://www.naturodoc.com/nascent_iodine.htm


I'm a little nervous about taking iodine. My Dr seems to think my Thyriod is functioning fine and although my numbers are on the low side, he thinks they're normal for me. My chief complaint was fatigue but since I started taking the Vitamin D (Yay, Vitamin D!) I feel pretty great. He said I should be careful or I could go hyperthyroid with too much iodine.

----------


## donnay

> I'm a little nervous about taking iodine. My Dr seems to think my Thyriod is functioning fine and although my numbers are on the low side, he thinks they're normal for me. My chief complaint was fatigue but since I started taking the Vitamin D (Yay, Vitamin D!) I feel pretty great. He said I should be careful or I could go hyperthyroid with too much iodine.


Suzanna,  I have been taking *nascent iodine* (6 drops = 1,796% of RDA) for over a year.  I also take *Modifilan* too.  I would advise that along with taking iodine make sure you take selenium as well.  I had a goiter and now it is gone.  I feel better today than I did when I was in my twenties.

http://www.globalhealingcenter.com/n...-iodine-facts/
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-a17x0-Lzw4
http://articles.mercola.com/sites/ar...-function.aspx
http://www.wellnessresources.com/hea...thyroid_gland/
http://www.nutrabio.com/Products/selenium.htm

To answer your other question about psyllium; it is gentle and helps clean you right out without any harsh chemicals and helps keep you regular and your gut in good health. 

More info:
http://organicindia.mercola.com/psyllium.aspx
http://www.herbwisdom.com/herb-psyllium-husk.html

----------


## Suzanimal

Thanks Donnay! 




> Suzanna,  I have been taking *nascent iodine* (6 drops = 1,796% of RDA) for over a year.  I also take *Modifilan* too.  I would advise that along with taking iodine make sure you take selenium as well.  I had a goiter and now it is gone.  I feel better today than I did when I was in my twenties.
> 
> http://www.globalhealingcenter.com/n...-iodine-facts/
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-a17x0-Lzw4
> http://articles.mercola.com/sites/ar...-function.aspx
> http://www.wellnessresources.com/hea...thyroid_gland/
> http://www.nutrabio.com/Products/selenium.htm
> 
> To answer your other question about psyllium; it is gentle and helps clean you right out without any harsh chemicals and helps keep you regular and your gut in good health. 
> ...

----------


## FindLiberty

BTW, that psyllium must be followed WITH LOTS and LOTS of WATER.  Go easy at first, too much is not good.  
Avoid it if there is any chance of choking or spitting it back up since it swells up a lot!

Very regular, like clockwork... and when the time comes around, be near the bathroom!
I slowly increase my daily dose over a couple of weeks until poop finally floats!

Be careful, read up and follow those bottle instructions!

----------


## Suzanimal

Very good to know...
Thanks, FindLiberty



> BTW, that psyllium must be followed WITH LOTS and LOTS of WATER.  Go easy at first, too much is not good.  
> Avoid it if there is any chance of choking or spitting it back up since it swells up a lot!
> 
> Very regular, like clockwork... and when the time comes around, be near the bathroom!
> I slowly increase my daily dose over a couple of weeks until poop finally floats!
> 
> Be careful, read up and follow those bottle instructions!

----------


## Suzanimal

I had _another_ Dr appointment this AM. This time I went to an ENT because I've always had this weird popping in my ears and the insides of my ears were starting to get really itchy. I figured I would go ahead and find out what's been wrong with my ears my whole life while I was in going to the Dr mode. 

Just in case anyone else has this problem...

Here's what I found out:

1. The popping is because I have narrow Eustachian tubes and my ears aren't draining properly. Anyhoo, he prescribed me some nasal spray. He gave me a free sample to try out first to see if it helped. It really doesn't bother me, I've lived this way my whole life but I was just curious. So, there ya go.

2. He was more concerned about the itchy ears. He said my ears were very clean, too clean. He said to quit using q-tips to dry my ears because I was removing all my ear wax and my ears were getting dried out - that's why they're itchy. He told me to start using alcohol mixed with a little vinegar to help dry out my ears and to use a drop of sweet oil or olive oil in each ear once a day until the itching stops. He said anytime my ears feel itchy to go back on the sweet (or olive) oil drop regime.

----------


## Root

I had my annual physical today and it was all good news. 

My (bad) cholesterol level is down 27 points.  Triglycerides down 11 points.  HDL cholesterol up 17.  LDL cholesterol down 41. Weight down 35 pounds. BP down from 158/94 to 136/84. Resting heart rate is 58. 

I can only attribute this incredible change to two things. Going Paleo and CrossFit and my doctor recommended that I keep exercising  and eating how I currently am. $#@! yes. Moar Bacon for me. Hahahahaha, love it. Thank you RPF for helping me with my Paleo lifestyle.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I had my annual physical today and it was all good news. 
> 
> My (bad) cholesterol level is down 27 points.  Triglycerides down 11 points.  HDL cholesterol up 17.  LDL cholesterol down 41. Weight down 35 pounds. BP down from 158/94 to 136/84. Resting heart rate is 58. 
> 
> I can only attribute this incredible change to two things. Going Paleo and CrossFit and my doctor recommended that I keep exercising  and eating how I currently am. $#@! yes. Moar Bacon for me. Hahahahaha, love it. Thank you RPF for helping me with my Paleo lifestyle.


Yay!!! I'm thinking of starting donny's apple fast on Tuesday ~ wanna be my apple buddy? It's okay if you say no, I can take it.

----------


## Root

> Yay!!! I'm thinking of starting donny's apple fast on Tuesday ~ wanna be my apple buddy? It's okay if you say no, I can take it.


Can I still have bacon?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Can I still have bacon?


Sure, I won't tell donny if you don't.

----------


## donnay

> Yay!!! I'm thinking of starting donny's apple fast on Tuesday ~ wanna be my apple buddy? It's okay if you say no, I can take it.


I cannot take credit for it, it was *Lucille* who made it come to light. 

Now's a good time to do it, it is apple season.  Make sure they are Organic apples, though.  Good Luck!

----------


## Lucille

> Yay!!! I'm thinking of starting donny's apple fast on Tuesday ~ wanna be my apple buddy? It's okay if you say no, I can take it.


I'll do it with you!  I was supposed to do it again in July and totally blew it off.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I'll do it with you!  I was supposed to do it again in July and totally blew it off.


YAY!!! I can't start until Tuesday though. I have birthday bizness Sunday and Monday, I figure I'll need a fast after the Tequila, Tamale & Cake party.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I cannot take credit for it, it was *Lucille* who made it come to light. 
> 
> Now's a good time to do it, it is apple season.  Make sure they are Organic apples, though. * Good Luck*!


Thanks, I'm gonna need it.

Root, no talking about bacon during the apple fast next week. -K? Thanks.

----------


## Root

> Thanks, I'm gonna need it.
> 
> Root, no talking about bacon during the apple fast next week. -K? Thanks.


I'm here to support you, but I don't think I can give up bacon for a whole week.

----------


## donnay

> I'll do it with you!  I was supposed to do it again in July and totally blew it off.



I am (past) due to do it again.  But company arrives and the Fairs are started...so I will have to wait until October.    I will be cheering you, both on!!

----------


## Suzanimal

I was dreading my ultrasound today with my endocrine. He told me he thought I would have to have my thyroid removed in Nov/Dec (I don't remember) and told me to get used to the idea because my nodules kept growing and my numbers were getting worse. I told him I wanted to give it time - I had been taking the iodine and wanted to give it a chance as long as I could. PAID OFF!!! YAAAAAAAAYYYY!!!! My numbers were great in my blood work (I'm falling right in the middle of normal) _and_ my biggest nodule (the one I kept having to get biopsies on) has actually shrank a bit. I'm so happy. I'm terrified of surgery and the idea of someone cutting on me and removing a boy part was weighting on me. I feel sooooo much better now that that visit's behind me. Oh, and he said I was doing so well, I don't have to go back until next year.

----------


## donnay

> I was dreading my ultrasound today with my endocrine. He told me he thought I would have to have my thyroid removed in Nov/Dec (I don't remember) and told me to get used to the idea because my nodules kept growing and my numbers were getting worse. I told him I wanted to give it time - I had been taking the iodine and wanted to give it a chance as long as I could. PAID OFF!!! YAAAAAAAAYYYY!!!! My numbers were great in my blood work (I'm falling right in the middle of normal) _and_ my biggest nodule (the one I kept having to get biopsies on) has actually shrank a bit. I'm so happy. I'm terrified of surgery and the idea of someone cutting on me and removing a boy part was weighting on me. I feel sooooo much better now that that visit's behind me. Oh, and he said I was doing so well, I don't have to go back until next year.


That is great news, Suz!  

I don't know if you saw this article:  http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...Institute-JAMA   The last article in the thread.

----------


## euphemia

Good news, indeed, Suzanimal.

----------


## specsaregood

./

----------


## FindLiberty

If the thyroid is going to blow, pull it and send it off to Fukushima Daiichi so it can get cancer by its self, *over there.
*
Or, your thyroid may be in one of those auto-immune wars within your body that was triggered by sumpthin'.

----------


## Danke

> Interesting...


 Yeah,no $#@!. I'm gonna stop taking iodine.

----------


## Suzanimal

> That is great news, Suz!  
> 
> I don't know if you saw this article:  http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...Institute-JAMA   The last article in the thread.





> Good news, indeed, Suzanimal.


Thanks!!! I'm so relieved. 




> Interesting...





> Yeah,no $#@!. I'm gonna stop taking iodine.


Typo your boy parts are safe.

----------


## Carlybee

Great news about the thyroid!

----------


## Suzanimal

> I had my Cystography done at 7am this morning and I have to give donnay a pat on the back...it was a UTI. The urine tests didn't show any bacteria and I didn't have any other symptoms but that's what it was. Yay! WebMd had me worried I had bladder cancer.
> 
> They put me to sleep for the procedure (the Michael Jackson drug) and my husband said I woke up cussing. He said I was asking if they were going to give me a $#@!ing colonoscopy too and when he told me to quiet down I shot him a bird. I didn't feel a thing but it really hurts to pee now (normal) and they gave this stuff to help with the burning that turns your pee a crazy shade of bright orange. 
> 
> 
>  I been singing this in my head all day...



Wow, it's been two years since I found out about the blood in my urine. Anyway, I've been going to the urologist once a year to get an ultrasound and a take a pee test. Last year, I still had the blood (you can't see it, btw. It's a minuscule amount) and he said that's just normal for some people. I didn't believe it was normal for me because I've never had it come up before. I decided to read about foods that can irritate your bladder and cut way down on those (wine was one of them)and guess what? No blood in muh pee pee today! YAY!!! 

I get stage fright sometimes and can't pee on demand so before I went to the doc I drank two huge glasses of water. When I got there, I was dying to pee but they took me in the ultrasound room first. I didn't say anything because I figured it wouldn't take long - it did. She checked out the blood flow around my heat, my kidneys, everything and by the time she got to my bladder, I thought I was gonna piss myself. When she was looking at it, I couldn't take it anymore and told her I had to pee and she needed to wrap it up. She laughed, she said she could tell I had to pee. My doc noticed, too, because when he came in he commented on my full cup of pee - I filled that sucker to the top.

----------


## Intoxiklown

Great news, Mrs. Suz.

Iodine is a great supplement, and unless you're taking liquid form, taking iodine in pill form (being taken as directed) is no worry for hyperthyroidism. Your body will flush out unused amounts. It's true some people do have natural minuscule blood particles in urine, and some can be from foods, nicotine, and alcohol. But don't be too hard on your docs for being concerned / curious. They have to treat any unexplained blood in the urine as possible bladder cancer until proven otherwise. One of those, "Better to err on the side of caution" deals.

And if you think a cystography is bad, try a cystoscope. Talk about making you step on your tippy toes........whoa. We could torture Al Qaeda with a cystoscope MUCH more effecitently than water boarding, pulling finger nails....you name it.

----------


## euphemia

That's fairly good news.  Hopefully your doctors will have a protocol that helps you get better.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Great news, Mrs. Suz.
> 
> Iodine is a great supplement, and unless you're taking liquid form, taking iodine in pill form (being taken as directed) is no worry for hyperthyroidism. Your body will flush out unused amounts. It's true some people do have natural minuscule blood particles in urine, and some can be from foods, nicotine, and alcohol. But don't be too hard on your docs for being concerned / curious. They have to treat any unexplained blood in the urine as possible bladder cancer until proven otherwise. One of those, "Better to err on the side of caution" deals.
> 
> *And if you think a cystography is bad, try a cystoscope. Talk about making you step on your tippy toes........whoa. We could torture Al Qaeda with a cystoscope MUCH more effecitently than water boarding, pulling finger nails....you name it.*


That's what I had. I probably called it the wrong thing.  A tube with a camera was inserted in my urethra and he went all the way up into my bladder to take a look around. The doctor put me to sleep for it so I didn't feel a thing but my pee hole burned for a day or two. Oh, I understand my doctors concern. I'm not sure I mentioned it in this thread but I had an underdeveloped urinary tract as a child and had to undergo several procedures.

----------


## Suzanimal

> That's fairly good news.  Hopefully your doctors will have a protocol that helps you get better.


Thanks, I'm feeling pretty darn good. I still have to check in with my cardiologist, primary doc, dermatologist, gyno and my dentist one more time this year but I don't anticipate any problems. Geez, I have more doctors than my 83 year old mother and I think I'm pretty healthy. O_o I'm going to talk to my primary care about paring this list down. Maybe, I can put off my urologist and cardiologist every two years. Oh, and my proctologist wants me to get a colonoscopy. Yes, I also have a proctologist. I had to see him earlier in the year - I was so embarrassed, I didn't mention here but I've gotten over it. I found a bump on my butt hole and freaked out - turns out it was a hemorrhoid. So I go to my primary care and show him my butt hole and he tells me it's tiny to get a grip and soak it but it was bugging me. It didn't hurt or bleed or anything, it was just gross. Anyway, I call the assman that did my mom's colonoscopy a few years ago and he said it was tiny and if I wanted him to he would remove it right there in his office. I told him to go for it. He told me the worst part would be the numbing shot he had to give me - he wasn't kidding, that was horrible. I screamed and almost flew off the damn table. I thought I was just going to have a consultation - I didn't plan on having a surprise hemorrhoidectomy and I had plans to go shopping and out to dinner. I felt pretty good when I left the office so I went ahead with my plans and my ass was killing me when I got home. I should've listened to the assman when he told me to go home and rest. To wrap up the hemorrhoid story, when I got home I went to soak my butt, I realized he had shoved a bunch of gauze in my ass. I was wearing nice off white slacks and told him to give me a little extra because I didn't want blood soaking through my pants but damn.... I started pulling on gauze and that stuff kept coming...I felt like a magician pulling a huge string of handkerchiefs out of my hand. Once I got all of the gauze out of my ass, I felt a lot better.

This is what it was like pulling all that gauze out of my butt. I am not exaggerating, I filled up a small bathroom garbage can with it. No wonder my ass hurt so bad.

----------


## Suzanimal

Went to see the gyno today. I wasn't sure I'd like it but I'm really enjoying having a lady doctor for my lady parts. She's got a fancy office, too. She has those Lindt chocolate truffles instead of mints at the receptionist counter. When they told me she was running late because of a delivery, I grabbed handful of candy and kicked back on the examination table for a snack and nap. Everything was fine and she didn't even try to get me to go on birth control. She was after me to go on something because she said a lot of women get really heavy period when they get close to menopause and the pill would help with that but mine, although irregular, are very light. Sometimes I go six weeks without one. 

Gripe - Who in the hell are they making those "modesty" gowns for?  They're gigantic.

----------


## Suzanimal

The Animal boys had their annual physicals yesterday with a new doctor and something a bit strange happened. First off, I decided to send them to Mr Animal's doctor because their pediatrician's office has just gotten too busy and I'm tired of sitting in waiting rooms with snotty nosed kids. Anyway, we get in there and they give me the usual pile of redundant paperwork to fill out and they hand my sons a two page questionnaire about their health habits and everyone else in the house's habits, as well. O_o It asked about guns, smoking, and alcohol/drug use.   When we went to the back - hell yeah, I went with them. I didn't at the other Dr's office unless they were sick because they're old enough and she never gave them a $#@!y questionnaire to fill out. Anyway, when I got back there, he told me he has to give that out and he also has to talk to them about drugs, texting and driving, safe sex, and risky behavior. Anyone else seen the forms? I wish I had taken a photo of it, I noticed it was from AMA. I thought it went beyond general health questions and struck me as intrusive and meddling.

----------


## Suzanimal

Went for my mammogram today. That sucked. On the advice of my gyno, I had the 3-D mammogram done and my insurance didn't cover it. The lady at the hospital told me as far as she knows only medicaid covers them. Anyway, it was $156.00. My gyno warned me that insurance may not cover it but my insurance covers just about everything so I was surprised they didn't cover any of it. Last year, I had a mammogram AND an ultrasound and paid nothing out of pocket. The reason I had the 3-D done is because we know I have a few lumps and the 3-D is suppose to make it so I don't have to go back for an ultrasound if it's nothing to worry about.

I was imagining I would stand in a booth and get scanned like something out of Star Trek but it was just like the regular boob squishing machine. I wanted to punch the bitch when she tried to twist it to get a better pic. My left boob is still hurting.



And another gripe...do they only make those gowns in 10xxxxxl? I was sitting in the waiting area trying to hold the damn thing together because it was the size of a flipping tent. The fabric was nice, though.

----------


## Danke

I charge less.

----------


## opal

Good news on the thyroid Suz!  I started taking iodine a couple months ago.. my nodules feel smaller to me anyway (bunch of them) and I'm off the tapazole - have not mentioned it to the endo yet though.. I think I see him next month.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Good news on the thyroid Suz!  I started taking iodine a couple months ago.. my nodules feel smaller to me anyway (bunch of them) and I'm off the tapazole - have not mentioned it to the endo yet though.. I think I see him next month.


Good luck! Mine definitely feel smaller. I don't feel the tightness when I swallow anymore.

----------

